# 1313 Mockingbird Lane from CultTVman artwork by Chris White



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Has anyone else here got this kit? I just ordered it a week ago and it arrived today :thumbsup: It is totally awesome...the castings are clean, no flash...excellent detail...instructions are step by step photos of the kit being built , all in color! It is done in the same scale as the Addams Family Haunted House and the Psycho House, so I'm starting my Haunted Hamlet Scene... now here's the kicker...along with this kit is a Beautiful 8x10 Box Art picture of this Spooky old House drawn by the one and only Chris White :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'm Framing it tomorrow! Up on the Model Room Wall it goes...but wait there's more...Yes, also included with this combo are the Munsters Koach and Drag-u-la by Johnny Lightning a Limited Edition Set in their Frightning Lightning series all to scale with the House...The kit is made by Creature Arts and I plan on spending a lot of this long weekend in Haunted House Heaven:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent Mcdee!!:thumbsup: Now you have 'em all! Does it have the same detail as the AFHH? It'd be cool to see the Koach and Dragula. I have them in their AMT Blueprinter guise.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris the detail is incredible and will be a dry brushing dream:thumbsup: ...now to put it all together will be a blast and...oh yes...there will be a Graveyard and gnarled old trees a very spooky setting is defiantly the theme and who knows maybe I'll borrow from emsinker and throw a full Moon in the mix...I hope Ed doesn't mind
Mcdee
oh yeah and Pumpkins...tiny pumpkins


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool Mcdee!! Would you like me to cast some bigger pumpkins for you?...
Ed's one of the best mate- I think he'd be flattered. Can't wait to see how it comes up!!:thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You're not joking when you said Ed is one of the best...His AFHH is simply Crazy...:thumbsup: I mean he's got a flickering fireplace in the parlor!!! He has set the Benchmark to levels way beyond my reach...but I'm going to try Oh Hell ...if mine comes out1/2 as cool as his I'll be a happy camper 
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> Cool Mcdee!! Would you like me to cast some bigger pumpkins for you?...
> Ed's one of the best mate- I think he'd be flattered. Can't wait to see how it comes up!!
> 
> Chris.


I'd like some 1/8th scale pumpkins, if that's allright.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

The Headless Horseman by PL has some cool 1/8 pumpkins in it, but I'm planning a trip to Michaels ...they've got them in all sizes...especially this time of year:thumbsup: I need them about the size of a pea...maybe I'll carve a pea and paint that Orange...probably pumpkin orange :freak:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok...I'm studying this kit and the one drawback are the windows, unlike the AFHH and Psycho house, these are all cast in resin ...solid with the wall sections and my Dremil finger is starting to twitch...I'm thinking of 'opening' a couple of windows and spooking up an interior or two because there is a lot of empty space inside this house that lends itself easily to a possible interior dio...? Also the back door to this kit is a side Anterior door which I'm going to bash with parts from a spare AFHH...yeah once I open it up a little it will allow some of the Ghosts inside to peek out...sorry for rambling on like this...but has anyone here ever built this particular kit?....Oh crap ...now I'm thinking about lighting...
Mcdee


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I bought the Munsters house a couple of years ago at Wonderfest from CultTVman. That's the one structure we were trying to get Polar Lights to come out with in styrene after they reissued Adddam's Family and Psycho structures.

I remember the pumpkin question from last year. Either get them from the Sleepy Hollow kit and recast them, look around hobby lobby for small pumpkins, or, sculpt your own.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Roland, this looks like a cool kit...did you do any customizing on it? Any tips...? It looks pretty straightforward but I'm thinking of dremiling out a window or two...did you try this?
Inquiring minds need to know 
Mcdee


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

I also picked up this kit at WF without the cars though.Got Chris to sign the box art.Great lookin house,but as of yet I've not got to it.On the to do list.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

It's too bad Polar Lights didn't make this into a Styrene Dream...hey maybe Monarch or Moebius might consider it...along the lines of the AFHH you know with moving Ghosts , opening doors neat stuff...anyway back to the here and now, I just finished washing the parts in sudsy luke warm water and they are drying off on paper towel at the moment...still pondering the pros and cons of opening up a few windows...Has anyone out there completed this kit? don't tell me I'm the first...I couldn't handle that kind of pressure 
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Is it a resin Mc Dee?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Trev...it is resin...nice neat casting though...It's a lot like the Addams Family Haunted House and the only solid cast parts are the Cupola and matching Cupola (Turret) Rooftop. taking in slow and steady on this one...(hoping some tips are offered) 
Mcdee
I'll try to post some WIPS this weekend...


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, typical first tip....when building houses, esp plastic ones and/or resin ones, make sure all your edges are straight. Mostly on the building corners, they will have a taper to them to get the flat part out of the mold.

Also, if there's any holes in resin, you can use a combination of baking soda and crazy glue. Just put the baking soda in the hole and seal it with the crazy glue. After it dries, you can sand it smooth.

I have built a resin building, but I found it was very fragile. My corners kept popping open and I had to reinforce it using strips of wood...which I later found out, didn't help either. (My Dad accidently dropped it off a table top and it exploded into it's 20 pieces)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for those tips Trev, and I see what you mean about the corners popping...I'm using a combo of Flash Super Glue and Carpenter Clamps to hold this sucker together...and the rooftop is a true exercise in patience 
Mcdee


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Anybody know where I can find this kit? I looked on Steve's site and its not listed anymore?????


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I bought this one also from Steve at Cult a while back,again havn't got round to it but I wanted to have the garden with the 2 cars outside,the front door broken in a Herman fashion and Lily standing there with the family in and around the cars oh and Spots tail dissapearing round the side......but like I said still in planning stages,just when I dig it up Mobeus come out with another belter of a kit and the Munsters get burried again
Gordon M


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

GordonMitchell said:


> I bought this one also from Steve at Cult a while back,again havn't got round to it but I wanted to have the garden with the 2 cars outside,the front door broken in a Herman fashion and Lily standing there with the family in and around the cars oh and Spots tail dissapearing round the side......but like I said still in planning stages,just when I dig it up Mobeus come out with another belter of a kit and the Munsters get burried again
> Gordon M


You're not alone Gordon...I'm still not finished this kit and my 'Haunted Hamlet' Diorama...and like you, I blame Moebius for all the New Cool kits they are producing  I mean, there are only so many hours in a day! :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

azdacuda said:


> Anybody know where I can find this kit? I looked on Steve's site and its not listed anymore?????


IIRC, this was a limited release and most of them sold pretty quickly; after all, this thread _is_ more than a year old. Just a suggestion--contact Steve through his site and see what he has to say.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

You might try sanding the walls around the window from the back side to thin the plastic, then cut the windows out with a hobby knife. I remember someone using that technique on the little seaview ballast ports...


----------

